# JiangDong jf168 5.5 hp engine



## dboss

Hello everyone,

I have a dilemma that I can't quite remedy. I installed a new jf168 engine on a wood splitter. It worked great for one time. Now, it runs very rich all the time and won't pick up its rpm, no matter what kind of carb. adjustment I do. I checked the compression and it is only at 60 psi. For a new engine, i feel that this is very low. Also, the rocker arms have alot of play. Would anyone know the specs on valve adjustment on this engine? One more thing, I would get the engine to run well, but when I would shut it off, it still would not want to start. It backfired once and now refuses to start. I have a feeling that the key way is either broken or bent, but I don't know if I should go into the engine that far in fear of voiding the warranty. Any help on this matter would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## 30yearTech

Warranty?? If you can find someone to repair the unit under warranty, that would be your best bet. 

I doubt your key is sheared, but certainly is possible. Set both valves to .005" at TDC on compression stroke and adjust valves. Most likely the reason it won't start now is it needs a new spark plug. Check the air filter as this may be the cause of the rich running.


----------



## Al Bunzel

Hi,

as 30yearTech said, get it repaired under warranty.

If the engine was out of warranty (which it isn't), the other thing I would also check is if the cylinder head bolts are tightened to the correct torque specifications.

Also, check out 
http://jiangdong.en.ec21.com/GC00794842/Gasoline_Engine_JF120_JF168_JF200--794842_805612.html

and check out 
http://www.honda-engines-eu.com/en/engines/models_range/gx_range/gx160/index.jsp

Based on the pictures, in my opinion the JF168 looks like a Honda GX160
which means the shop manual for a Honda GX160 could be useful to you in the future.
You can download it here:
http://www.honda-engines-eu.com/en/engines/models_range/gx_range/gx160/shop.jsp#

Kind Regards,
Al


----------



## eddiep218

Hey everyone going to be straight with you I'm no mechanic by any means, shade tree at best. I would agree with Al and thanks for sharing those sites .
My problem is I'm trying to set the governor. I watched a video and the guy in the video said too push the arm all the way to the right along with the post it attaches to and then tighten the arm, and when I check too see if it idles right it just wants to take off how do I go about fixing or finding out what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## paulr44

eddiep218 said:


> Hey everyone going to be straight with you I'm no mechanic by any means, shade tree at best. I would agree with Al and thanks for sharing those sites .
> My problem is I'm trying to set the governor. I watched a video and the guy in the video said too push the arm all the way to the right along with the post it attaches to and then tighten the arm, and when I check too see if it idles right it just wants to take off how do I go about fixing or finding out what I'm doing wrong.


All OPE engines: set throttle to full to apply spring tension to governor arm. Loosen arm clamp screw. Rotate governor shaft to and fro to ensure it's not binding, then turn it fully in same direction as full throttle (you are thereby compressing the governor flyweights / ramp-ball set-up), tighten clamp screw ensuring arm doesn't move while doing so. It's called static governor adjustment, you can search this forum for same. It matters not which direction the arm has to move, it matters that everything is pushed toward full throttle.


----------



## paulr44

generator etq950


Ok while waiting to not fudge up, I started on starter assy and head drive. Measured out i.d.'s and heights to start work on the shaft drive and coupling fitment. A design is function then form in this case. I wish I had an R&D w/bells and whistles,just an apartment the size of a closet...lol




www.hobbytalk.com


----------

